# Tactica Imperialis



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, just need some views. Is this book any good? just saw it on eBay for £37+ !! so figured it might be worth getting?

Rev


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It's one of those background books that sits alongside Xenology, 13th Black Crusade and Sabbat Worlds Crusade background books.

It is very much in the story/historical account style of the Imperial Armour books (without gaming rules) and it contains details of 4 campaigns.

If you like that sort of thing, then it is well worth gettting.

I am hoping that it eventually gets made into a £15 POD like Insignium Astartes.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers mate!!


----------



## Mishiman (Jul 19, 2011)

I read all BL background books except Battle for Armageddon and 13th Black Crusade and must say that Tactica Imperialis is the poorest one of them all. Really even Inquisition one is many times better. Avoid it unless you have money to waste.


----------

